# Need A SUV/Truck



## FishingCop (Apr 14, 2008)

Long story short. Benn driving a company car for 24 years. Wife drives a mini-van. I now need to by a car. I prefer a medium size SUV or pick-up. Has to haul the boat (16' aluminum deep V, around 1500lbs total w/ motors, etc.

Have no idea what to look for. Something used - under $8000.

Looking for info on brands, etc. GMC Envoy, Jimmy, Fords, Chevs.????? Any other advice???

Thanks in advance....


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 14, 2008)

You could probably find a mid to late 90's model Ford/Chevy Truck with an extended cab in that price range for sure. Do yourself a favor and look on https://www.craigslist.org You should be able to find something rather cheap around there. I would definitly look into an Explorer or something of that nature. If you happen to find a Toyota Truck or Landcruiser in your price range go look at it, they're tough vehicles and run forever.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

If you have been driving your company car for 24 years - it is time to step up to a car / truck made after 1984 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd pull my soon to be boat with that. Whats wrong with it. Its a Ford, and its old. Its gotta be good. One thing to watch out for on the mid/late 90's model fords is the EGR Valve. I had one, changed the entire egr system only to have it fail again. Needless to say the New fords have a different EGR system.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, I had something more like this admin/undercover car :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

My parents had a Grand Turino..........wagon! :beer:


----------



## Nickk (Apr 14, 2008)

how's about
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/car/639717248.html


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2008)

Aside from the fact that I hate maroon colored vehicles, that Trailblazer would work fine. I have an '02 Trailblazer that pulls my ProTeam 190TX (about 2000 lbs loaded) with no problems. Gas mileage I get is about 16 city and 21 Highway. I get about 12 pulling the boat.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 15, 2008)

Nickk said:


> how's about
> https:/chicago.craigslist.org/chc/car/639717248.html



Thanks for the tip. It's already gone - sounded to good anyway - year/mileage/price???


----------



## Nickk (Apr 15, 2008)

Blazer
https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/car/643344448.html


Jeep Grand Cherokee
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/car/643127251.html

Toyota Land Cruiser(high miles but it's a Toyota)
https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/car/643138359.html

another Jeep
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/car/642891347.html

Navigator
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/car/642464429.html


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 15, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Blazer
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/car/643344448.html
> 
> 
> ...




Nickk,

Thanks for all your help. some of these look pretty good. My real concern initially is what brand/model I should be looking at. Chevy vs. ford, Jeep, vs. Toyota, etc. Once I have an idea of what are some of the more reliable ones, I can narrow my search considerably. My original question was related to recommended makes/models. I've got to turn in my company car in about a month, so I have that long to decide on a make or two that I'm comfortable with, then go out shopping for a good deal.

Thanks again - I've also figured out how to search on Craigslist now to (I think).


----------



## Nickk (Apr 15, 2008)

no prob, I can't help on a recommendation but I know that there was a Silverado that hit a million miles recently!

I know a guy that owns a used lot in Wisconsin
https://www.rpm4sale.com/temps/index.cfm

but if you're buying used it cheaper to buy within Illinois from a private party or you get killed in taxes.


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2008)

If you are looking for something that will last. I would think about buying a toyota.... My wives car has 142k and is still running strong and she is tough on a car my tundra has 24k lol so I will have it for a bit longer like the next 10years..

Wayne


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 15, 2008)

redbug said:


> If you are looking for something that will last. I would think about buying a toyota.... My wives car has 142k and is still running strong and she is tough on a car my tundra has 24k lol so I will have it for a bit longer like the next 10years..
> 
> Wayne



Thanks Wayne, the little bit I've learned so far indicates that a Toyota or, Nisson, are long livers - also mentioned were Dodge Durango, GM Envoy, Chevy's and GMC's, oh yeah, and Jeep..

Of course, everyone has an opinion and each make has different price ranges for their age. I'm just beginning to learn????????????????

Thanks for all you help.


----------



## E-Rawk (Apr 15, 2008)

I'd take a Toyota over a Nissan any day. Better build quality and parts availability should you ever need them. Nissans may have gotten better with the newer models, however if you're buying used stay away from the older Nissans. Dealer only parts are expensive.

I had a GMC S-15 Truck that went over 200K miles, but I did end up replacing the motor due to a busted crank. (probably my fault) was right out of highschool and not that careful with my vehicles. 

I've got friends with an older suburban, mid 90's with over 200K miles, it blew the head gasket the other day, but they've definitly gotten their use out of it.


----------



## redbug (Apr 15, 2008)

my last truck was a 97 Dakota with the v8 it was not 4 wheel drive the trans went at 74k the ac died at that point the truck got horrible gas mileage and was terrible in the snow. i was stuck for 3 hours on a snow flake..

my work truck is a 2003 ford 350 extra heavy duty this truck sucks also t has coil packs that go bad every 10k miles.. the motor mounts have been replaced this truck is also a hunk of junk..

Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Apr 15, 2008)

Chevy's 4.3L is a great work horse of a 6 cyclinder motor. The only problem I see with Chevrolet products it their fit and trim isn't all that great and they all start to rattle when driving down the road. My Trailblazer rattles a bit but I have no concerns about taking it on a long distance road trip. I have 95K on it right now and honestly see it making it another 100K. I had a '93 Astro with the 4.3 and it has 212K on it when I traded it in on the Trailblazer. That one only needed 1 water pump and 2 alternators (on top of regular maintenance) in it's 212K mile life.


----------

